# Teachers dilemma



## annej (May 27, 2005)

Subject: : A Teacher's nightmare.



You MUST read this brief story before viewing the photo below.

A class of primary children started a class project to make a plant pot to take home. The teacher wanted to have a plant in it that was easy to take care of, so it was decided to use cactus plants.

The children were given greenware pottery in the style of a clown plant pot. They painted them with glaze and had them professionally fired at a class outing so they could see the process.

It was great fun. They planted the cactus seeds in the finished planters and they grew nicely.

Unfortunately, however, they were not allowed to take them home.

The cactus plants were removed, replaced with a small ivy, and the children were then allowed to take them home.

The teacher said cactus seemed like a good idea at the time...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Prickly


----------



## Saphire (May 1, 2005)

Hilarious. Could have been very embarrassing for the kids if the teacher didn't have a wicked mind.


----------

